# 'Bun Fight' forum



## Pete (20 Mar 2008)

I notice that the new 'Bun Fight' forum has the _New Topic_ button enabled on it, so seemingly folks can start a thread on that forum. As a guess I'd say, that's not what was intended: did you mean for only moderators to be able to start threads there, and only by cut-and-paste from other forums?

Just a thought...


----------



## bonj2 (20 Mar 2008)

That's exactly what I immediately did.


----------



## Shaun (20 Mar 2008)

I don't suppose it matters. If people want to start a bun fight from scratch, that's fine - keeps it all away from the other forums.

Maybe we could introduce a Google Fight for really protracted bun fights (using the forum usernames of the key players) - a sort of deciding round?

Let's try it:

Bonj vs Admin

Anyway, I think most people will _get_ the idea of the Bun Fight sub forum and it will hopefully bring some of the threads in Soapbox back on-topic.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Chris James (20 Mar 2008)

151,000 results for Bonj? Are they all from Cyclechat and C+?


----------



## simonali (20 Mar 2008)

Chris James said:


> 151,000 results for Bonj? Are they all from Cyclechat and C+?



Here's my favourite.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bonj


----------



## Andy in Sig (28 Mar 2008)

When a thread gets "bunfighted" (bunfought?) it is possible for the hijackers/bunfighters to carry on contributing. What I think should happen, if technically possible, is that all the contributions of a hijacker or bunfighters should be hived off into a bunfight version of the thread and they should then be blocked from further contributing to the original version of the thread.

I suspect though that the software might not be sophisticated enough to implement that.


----------



## andygates (28 Mar 2008)

I'd go with stopping them posting anywhere _else _until they'd got it out of their system, myself.


----------



## Andy in Sig (29 Mar 2008)

andygates said:


> I'd go with stopping them posting anywhere _else _until they'd got it out of their system, myself.



I understand your POV but I think the other way would be more effective because it would show them that wherever they behave reasonably they are welcome and as soon as they get out of order they get packed off to bed. That would probably penetrate even the dimmest consciousness. When the other method was tried at C+ with people like bimblytit, he just kept coming back with other identities.


----------



## davidwalton (29 Mar 2008)

I would like to make 2 points:-

1. I have never made a post for the purpose of instigating a fight. It is something I allowed myself to get sucked in to.
2. All those who are squeaky clean having never had an open argument (fight) can throw stones. All others may also require a tap on the shoulder every now and then.

Isn't this one of the reasons we have moderators, ie. to keep things from escalating too far. Inside you don't always see the obvious, as many will know.

If I am wrong and nobody who throws stones is ever going to offend, I welcome those angels


----------



## col (29 Mar 2008)

The bunfight thread should be kept as normal,so we can follow it,you get some very humerous responses sometimes,can help fill in a lull in posts


----------



## Andy in Sig (29 Mar 2008)

davidwalton said:


> I would like to make 2 points:-
> 
> 1. I have never made a post for the purpose of instigating a fight. It is something I allowed myself to get sucked in to.
> 2. All those who are squeaky clean having never had an open argument (fight) can throw stones. All others may also require a tap on the shoulder every now and then.
> ...



There are probably two kinds of bunfighters: the provocative idiot who starts unnecessary rudeness, (We only seem to have one of them at the moment and even he has been fairly low key for a while.) and the "normal" person who takes offence and gets sucked into the row. While the latter's response may be understandable, the problem is that the fight itself tends to detract from the thread. I don't think anybody would think of you as a troublemaker.

Then there are hijackers and again we only seem to have one persistent in house crank of this kind at the moment.


----------

